# Transmission Problem (AT) 2005 Altima



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

Car will not go into drive until the car is well warmed. Your can move Gear selector to Drive, but car will not move. All other gears R, 1 & 2), no problem. Once engine is warm, gears shift & drive fine.
Mechanic told me this is cause by a "bad switch" in the console area of the Gear selector and it costs $500.00 to repair. 
Anyone ever heard of this "this switch" and can it be replaced to solve this problem?

Thanks!


----------

